# Sausage casings



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

My wifes folks taught me how to make sausage many years ago. I usually make about 80 to 100 rings and about 70 lbs. of patty sausage.They would always use beef casings for their ring sausage. The beef casing is larger and usually stronger. The beef casing is easy to remove after cooking. I do not eat the beef casing.Pork casing is thinner and depending on how you cook your sausage it tends more to stay on the sausage. Last year I used pork casing for the first time. I am going to stay with pork casings. It is my opinion that the beef casing imparts a flavor into the sausage that I dont want. There is a slight bit of white membrane on the inside of the beef casing which stays on the sausage when you peel off the casing. This is what I get the unwanted taste from. I know that proper washing and processing of the casing has an effect on how it ends up but I think pork casing makes the best product.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

OH,

I agree.....you can buy the pork casngs at all the large grocery stores packed in salt...just rinse inside and out...they work great. One large grocery store in Fargo is now carrying the sheep casings....great for smaller breakfast sausage. Have you ever tried just grinding some sausage fine and laying it right on the smoker without casings....works well also.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Old Hunter

Pork casings do work the best for me when making country style sausage. I usually buy a whole hank of the casings and then just freeze the rest in water. As for beef casings you are correct again about the smell they leave and the white membrane that is left on the sausage. I only use them when making bologna.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Monte, That buffalo suasage we bought this fall had the beef casings and my kids didn't enjoy iut near as much as other sausage we eat with the hog casings. I am in agreement!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

stoeger....you don't have to freeze casings.Just pack them in salt and put in the fridg.I buy a hank at a time....lasts for a couple years packed in salt.

I buy 29-32 mm hog casings from a mail order butcher supply house.That way they are all the same size.I like to eat mine in a hot dog bun on fishing and hunting trips and that size works great.Usually casings from a local store are a mixture in sizes....29-38 mm.Those can be to big for buns.The 29-32 size is the Johnsonville Brat size.....great in buns.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Making me hungry guys....................


----------

